# Goodbye Cruze TD



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Well today it's goodbye to the Cruze TD for me. After 26 months and 64,000 miles I am making a change to my daily driver. The Cruze is being replaced with a Chevy Colorado at no fault of the Cruze. The only thing holding it back is not its not a truck. I really enjoyed the TD and will miss the insane MPG and pep from the 2.0 TD. I just missed driving a truck. Its getting traded in at Apply Chevy in Orland Park if anyone is in the market for a TD and wants used. It was very well maintained and other than usual rock chips from the highway miles is in great condition.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh I also have a jug of DEF and oil and filter for a change if someone local wants to grab that from me on the cheap. PM me for details.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Did you buy a baby Duramax?


----------



## outdoorjr (Jan 17, 2016)

Going to ask same question.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

What did they give you on trade for the CTD?


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Unfortunately GM won't release a UTE for us to enjoy....


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

CosmosGoat said:


> Oh I also have a jug of DEF and oil and filter for a change if someone local wants to grab that from me on the cheap. PM me for details.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

That's pretty cool, is it an Ausie Holden or a concept or simply a photoshop creation... Looks like a Cruze based trucklet but I didn't think the Holden Monaro was based on a small FWD chassis...



chevrasaki said:


> Unfortunately GM won't release a UTE for us to enjoy....


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> That's pretty cool, is it an Ausie Holden or a concept or simply a photoshop creation... Looks like a Cruze based trucklet but I didn't think the Holden Monaro was based on a small FWD chassis...


I just searched Cruze Ute and found that picture. I love the idea of a car with a pick-up bed. I'd totally buy one if automakers weren't selfish and always trying to force you into an expensive pick-up truck. 

I don't believe it's a real vehicle, but GM divisions do produce similar pick-up cars that are sold in other countries. GM has actually been making coupe utility vehicles for a LONG time. Here's a 1937 Chevy.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm curious if you got the baby duramax also. Haven't heard to much about it.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Did you buy a baby Duramax?





outdoorjr said:


> Going to ask same question.


No, the $4000 additional cost over the V6 was just too much. It would hve been nice and the TD has good power but that for that kind of money.



diesel said:


> What did they give you on trade for the CTD?


I got $11,500 for it. 65,XXX miles and needed tires so I was happy. It was very clean and in great shape beside the rock chips from that many highway miles and a few door dings.



vwgtiglx said:


> I sent you a PM.


Got it. Replied.


----------

